# YellowLine Superior



## Baldy Jeff (Sep 24, 2020)

Yellowline Superior  -  I'll give this one try, then it goes to ebay........... Lookin for $699 , but will consider interesting '63-'65 trades. Specifically lookin for a fair orig paint lime guard (screen not important) + an orig paint 20" black fork + guard .   Tire is an absolute original w/ some various cracks, but nice solid colorline.  Message me DIRECT, DIRECT, DIRECT  for best response.  Email is also an option - - mludwig5@sbcglobal.net


----------

